
Thunderclap: Vulnerabilities in Operating System Iommu Protection via DMA [pdf] - sohkamyung
https://thunderclap.io/thunderclap-paper-ndss2019.pdf
======
sohkamyung
Write-up of the paper at [1]

[1] [https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2019/02/26/struck-by-
a-t...](https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2019/02/26/struck-by-a-
thunderbolt/)

